
One Small Step for the Web… Tim Berners-Lee - fosco
https://medium.com/@timberners_lee/one-small-step-for-the-web-87f92217d085
======
fosco
Inrupt[0] and Solid [1] links - exciting stuff.

[0] [https://www.inrupt.com/](https://www.inrupt.com/) [1]
[https://solid.inrupt.com/about](https://solid.inrupt.com/about)

